# Urgent: CPT CABG Question



## jsd123 (May 21, 2010)

Hi All

Can anyone clarify  for me if cardiopulmonary bypass (eg CPT code 33960; Volume 3 procedural ICD-9 code 39.61) is inclusive within the code for a CABG? Or is it seperately reportable?

Thanks
Janice


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2010)

Are you coding for the hospital or the physician?  The instructions for this and sequencing are contained within your code book.  You would never code both a volume 3 code and a CPT code together.


----------



## jsd123 (May 22, 2010)

*Urgent: CABG Question*

I am coding for both physician & facility in this case! 

I know the codes for CABG! (CPT & ICD Volume 3!)

I need to just know if Bypass is inclusive in the procedure!

Please clarify ASAP?

TY!
Janice


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2010)

The answers are in the coding books look under the instructions for the main code headings.  You need to do this for your own education so that you know where to find your answers.  I am not trying to be obtusive, I am trying to help you look for your answers.


----------



## jsd123 (May 22, 2010)

*Urgent: Cardioulmonary BP during CABG*



mitchellde said:


> The answers are in the coding books look under the instructions for the main code headings.  You need to do this for your own education so that you know where to find your answers.  I am not trying to be obtusive, I am trying to help you look for your answers.



Debbie (or whomever)

Obviously I AM looking under the headings, and at the code verbiage--I am asking the question because as an RN, BSN, MSN as well as a CPC, I am not seeing the verbiage! Or it is unclear to me! 1) There is nothing in the CABG code that indicates its inclusive, thgough to me i would, as a nurse, think it would be. 2) When I look at 33960 it references ""cardiopulmonary insufficiency! (this is a condition pts have it on their own!); it doesn't make any reference to any CABG procedure where the need for assist is created!

I don't do cardiology--I am filling in for someone and just need to know whether to code BP seperately!

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2010)

If you look under the heading in the volume 3 book for the CABG, I do not have my book with me so I do not have the code.  But under that heading it states to add a code for:  and one of the codes there is the 39.61.    The physician would not code for this during the surgical event only the facility.  The 33960 is for a different purpose.  It all depends on which entity you are coding for.


----------



## sbicknell (May 22, 2010)

Did you get your answer on your 33960?  If not, I coded CABGs on the physician's side and don't ever remember coding this separately. For the CABG, code the # of arteries and the # of veins used. The 33960 is more for post-CABG recovery. I could give you more specifics but don't have my book in front of me. 

Hope this helps


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2010)

For CPT the cardiopulmonary bypass is included in the grafting procedures.  33960 is a different procedure.  The physician would never code separately for this when doing a CABG, the facility however will.


----------

